# Expected more, but They are good enough.



## teenagewoodworker

sounds good. i think that is a pretty good price for those chisels if they are nice at least. the LN set of 6 costs like 250 or 300 dollars to put it in perspective. thanks for the review!


----------



## PurpLev

Hey teenagewoodworker. 
I agree on the perspective point. I actually got this set from someone that already had a LN set, and didnt really need the "lower" quality set, so I got it brand new for a really good price. I guess that's the point - you have to compare the quality with other chisels of the same range, and not with the highest grade chisels like the LN, or Japanese blades. But for the price, they are definitely a nice addition to the shop.

Thats why I graded them with 4 stars!


----------



## marcb

Sounds like they're a little on the soft side. This is similar to some of the older Buck Bro's chisels (back when they where still good) hardness/toughness is all a trade off in tool mfg. The softer steel sharpens quicker at the cost of overall edge life.

It depends on how much you hate sharpening (touchup) I think a super sharp chisel is more important than staying away from the stone for a few dozen more cuts so I'll take the softer steel over the A2 stuff people are pushing now days.


----------

